# Pics - 330 Ci Sport Convertible (UK) Mystic Blue, Light Beige, Blue Hood



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

Dear All,

Firstly - this board has been a great source of information and eventually helped me to select the colour combo for my car - I was initially worried about the choice, but when I saw it in person - it was awesome !!

I've had an Orient Blue 325Ci Sport in the past - mystic looks as if it will be easier to maintain. Having changed my 14 month old 330Ci Conv, I certainly noticed the engine to sound and feel different - for the better.

Strange to have to switch down to 5th when overtaking - engine seems a lot smoother.

I'm able to open the roof remotely with the key fob, but not close it. 

Apologies for the poor pictures - next item on my shopping list is to upgrade from a 640x480 digital camera to something more appropriate... then the sound system.... the basic one is so bad....

Best Wishes
Prashan


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

Pic2


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

Pic3


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

PIC4


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Very nice, and great choice of color :thumbup:. I wasn't too sure about the blue top/hood since I had never seen it, but it looks fantastic!

Enjoy it 

SteveH


----------



## OriBMW (Feb 20, 2003)

looks great! but i have to say it looks bizarre to have the steering wheel on the right side!

I just learned the real reason why the British chose to drive on the left side of the road. They wanted to do everything completely opposite of the French. 

Good for you England!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I had just convinced myself that I wouldn't get those Style 135 wheels...I thought I didn't want the blokes here in the U.S. to think I was a ZHP wannabe...then you have to go and post these pictures. :yummy:

Great looking car, and I have to admit that those wheels are sharp.


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

dumb questions, but never occurred to me before... do the tranny shifts still go left to right over there?


----------



## prashan (Apr 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

SteveH - thanks for your note - your car looked awesome too. The colour is indeed very rich - was worried having ordered it without seeing it. Steve, did you find the transmission shift quite stiff initially - mine is and am hoping it will get lighter with a few more miles ?

OriBMW - agreed - whatever the Brits can do to annoy the French - THEY WILL 

PhilH - the wheels look great but are going to be a nightmare to keep clean. Just waxed all four yesterday - the easiest way to clean the smaller spokes seems to be the good old fashoined way of passing a cloth through the gap and tugiing from either end to remove all the grease / wax - seems to work fine.

///M3 Wes - yes indeed, still the same leftr to right shift


----------



## blackhawk77 (Mar 16, 2003)

Schweeeet color combination.

I'm gonna withold any snyde remarks about the steering wheel placement because we really owe you Brits one for standing with us these days.:thumbup:


----------



## bimmaboy23 (Jun 7, 2003)

congrats man, those zhp wheels look awesome on the coupe. Do dealers in the US usually allow customers to change the rims on a newly purchased car aside from those offered standard? Because if I can, i'm doin all i can to get those wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Rezdawg (Jan 29, 2003)

Dude, you went up on that curb.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

Nice colour combo.Blue top looks perfect with Mystic Blue.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Thanks*



prashan said:


> * Steve, did you find the transmission shift quite stiff initially - mine is and am hoping it will get lighter with a few more miles ?
> 
> *


Shifter is smooth as butter. Possibly the climate has something to do with that? Here in Texas we are HOT HOT HOT!

SteveH


----------



## jermar (Jun 5, 2003)

Bimmaboy- I bought my 330Ci on Sat, in N.Y. The dealer would not make any swaps with the wheels. I would have liked the sport package, but with our potholes, those extra low profile tires are "no thanks" for me. I would have chosen 16". I'm sure there are 325 buyers who rather have 17" over their 16s. The style 98 wheels are too busy for me.


----------



## bimmaboy23 (Jun 7, 2003)

jermar - thanks for the head's up..hopefully i can work something out to get the zhp wheels...thankfully i won't be in a big city with a lot of potholes...we'll see what unfolds...


----------



## jl5555 (Jan 28, 2003)

///M3 Wes said:


> *dumb questions, but never occurred to me before... do the tranny shifts still go left to right over there? *


Yes, the manual transmission shifts remain the same whether the wheel is on the left or right. The pedals also remain the same, clutch on left, gas on right, brake in the middle. One thing that does seem to change depending on make of car is the turn signal and wiper control seem to switch sides.

I lived in Japan for 3 years and had to learn to shift with my left hand. Quite an operation. For a few months after returning to the states I kept grabbing the door handle trying to shift the damn car. Either that or I would go to turn on the blinker and I'd turn on the windshield wipers. Doh!!

In only one instance have I seen the gears reversed. On our sqadron Jeepney in the Phillippines the gear box went 1-4 right to left. I believe that was based on the old, old Jeep gear boxes, perhaps from WWII which may also have been reversed??


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Good looking car! Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Rezdawg said:


> *Dude, you went up on that curb. *


Yeah, Prashan and everyone else on that side of the street.
Probably not enough space to park safely with the whole of the car in the street. So? :dunno:

And that's kerb, you mean.


----------

